

Google Sees The Future. - tbx
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/03/31/google-launches-future-search/

======
eloisius
:|

------
iamwil
I can't tell if this is a joke or not, given it's by April Fools and all. And
when I looked on Google Au, it wasn't there.

~~~
as
Google traditionally runs a prank every April 1st.

~~~
iamwil
I didn't think they put it out on March 31st at the time. But in retrospect,
it was april fools in Australia while I was reading it on march 31st in the
US. I deserved my down votes.

